# Nice Little Largemouth



## mike Scam (Feb 16, 2015)

Caught my 2nd fish fly fishing today. Too much fun.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, what did it hit?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice little bass on the fly....bet it was fun fer a bit!!! Congrats!!!


----------

